
Show HN: A cleaner alternative to the “Fork Me on GitHub” ribbon - somecoder
https://github.com/tholman/github-corners
======
lewisl9029
Very nice!

A while ago, I wanted to add a GitHub ribbon on my project page but didn't
want to load an 11 KB image that doesn't even scale cleanly. I ended up going
with the pure CSS route inspired by this post:
[https://unindented.org/articles/github-ribbon-using-css-
tran...](https://unindented.org/articles/github-ribbon-using-css-transforms/)

With a pure CSS ribbon, you can also customize it to match your page's theme
perfectly instead of being limited to a few different color variations. Here's
what the end result looked like for my project page:
[http://toc.im/](http://toc.im/)

------
somecoder
Made by Tim Holman: [http://tholman.com/](http://tholman.com/)

------
cvburgess
I like these a lot, kudos to the author for a clean design that matches most
modern UIs!

------
avinassh
This looks really nice! Thank you for making this.

------
avitzurel
I really like those! Kudos!

